# 75 gallon viv build



## winyfrog (May 30, 2009)

Its been awhile since I've been on here, but I am back and will be around more now that I finally have my viv done. 

Okay here it is Finally! my first vivarium build Its taken me a bit to get this build done.

First of all my main concern with this viv is for the health of my frogs, I am super excited about getting my new leucs but also know that setting up their environment to be easy for me to maintain and to be super comfy for them. We all get busy and don't have time always for our animals "we say I will get to that tomorrow" You know what I'm saying.... So here is my virtually maintenance free vivarium that was built with the help of my husband. I can dump my entire pond in less then 2 minutes and add fresh clean water.

Its a 72 gallon bow front tank, we drilled 4 holes in the bottom, 1 is for my drain, 1 is for my humidity, 1 for my open loop which runs my waterfalls, the last is for my closed loop which runs my spray bar that supports my false bottom.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

I have an empty 55g and I want to do something just like what you have here! Very cool, thanks for sharing.

Noah


----------



## winyfrog (May 30, 2009)

Any comments? What does everyone think?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I think it's nice... I like the waterfall... How many leucs ya gonna get in there? Oh, and I would get some more broms and put them up on the top right. What kind of light are you using?


----------



## winyfrog (May 30, 2009)

Yeah I plan on putting some more plants in. I am using a retro power compact lighting by current 4 - 65 watt bulbs.

I am aiming towards putting in 6 -10 leucs what do you think?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

With that large of a water source taking up floor space, I'd lean more towards 4-5 leucs. If you were to fill in the water feature, possibly 6-8.

My leucs also love to climb - I would think about providing large-leafed plants along the back of the vivarium, to provide more usable surface area. Think pothos, anthuriums, sygoniums, wider-leafed bromeliads, etc.

Looks good!


----------



## ilemay (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice work!
I'm new at this and curious, I understand the drain and spray bar, but what is the purpose of the hole for humidity? I mean how does it work?

Thanks for sharing


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice VIV, How many cans of great stuff did you go through? lol


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

great tank!!!!

I really like the water area very clean


----------



## winyfrog (May 30, 2009)

zBrinks said:


> With that large of a water source taking up floor space, I'd lean more towards 4-5 leucs. If you were to fill in the water feature, possibly 6-8.
> 
> My leucs also love to climb - I would think about providing large-leafed plants along the back of the vivarium, to provide more usable surface area. Think pothos, anthuriums, sygoniums, wider-leafed bromeliads, etc.
> 
> Looks good!




the pond area is only about 5"x9" do you think that is to big? as far as keeping 6-8 leucs.

Thanks for the idea about the larger leafed plantings.


----------



## winyfrog (May 30, 2009)

ilemay said:


> Nice work!
> I'm new at this and curious, I understand the drain and spray bar, but what is the purpose of the hole for humidity? I mean how does it work?
> 
> Thanks for sharing



I will be attaching a humidifier to the (humidity hole) the humidifier that I originally purchased for it was the wrong kind. I like the fogging look so I decided to try it out.

So esentially the humidity will rise through this area and create a humidity foggy area.


----------



## winyfrog (May 30, 2009)

jfehr232 said:


> Nice VIV, How many cans of great stuff did you go through? lol




Thank you

LOL! I ended up using about 51/2 cans (the big ones).


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

winyfrog said:


> Thank you
> 
> LOL! I ended up using about 51/2 cans (the big ones).


LOL....Yea I figured so.. I remember when I did my 55g and made a little stream out of it. Can after can.  Well it turned out great.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I like the pond. I'm doing the same with my 37 gal tall but I need to get some slate rock and probably pile it up until I can get the water to go where I want it to. Kinda screwed up when I placed the pump tube a little too high in the background so it splashes water everywhere.


----------



## winyfrog (May 30, 2009)

fleshfrombone said:


> I like the pond. I'm doing the same with my 37 gal tall but I need to get some slate rock and probably pile it up until I can get the water to go where I want it to. Kinda screwed up when I placed the pump tube a little too high in the background so it splashes water everywhere.



I used the foam to help direct and control my water flow (streams etc) Maybe you can foam around your tube to reduce the splashing.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

That's an awesome idea actually. Thanks!



winyfrog said:


> I used the foam to help direct and control my water flow (streams etc) Maybe you can foam around your tube to reduce the splashing.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice job on your first tank. It will look lush when the plants fill in. I have a 55 gallon bow front that has been set-up for 6 months and the plants are really thriving. I have a group of 5 leucs in there. Very entertaining frogs. ENJOY!!


----------



## winyfrog (May 30, 2009)

I need to post some new pics but i have made some changes  I just got some new plants from Joshsfrogs. 

Peacock Spikemoss
Pilea 'Red Stem Tears'
Begonia Angelwing Richmond
Pilea 'Creeping Charlie'
Wandering Jew Bolivian

I've read a bit on these plants, does anyone have experience with any of them? Whats the best place to place them?


My Leucs are doing awesome, very bold. I have one "my little man" that is a bit shy, allways comes out last to eat etc. But is still doing very well.


----------



## winyfrog (May 30, 2009)

So I redid my viv a bit. Some new plants and I added some more land, My leucs like it alot better.

What do you think? 

I posted before pic then after and of course some of my frogs


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I like that left cluster of Broms. what kind are they and where did you get them?


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, I really like your tank! You did a great job.


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

JJhuang said:


> I like that left cluster of Broms. what kind are they and where did you get them?


It looks like Neo "zoe" I know Jason had some awesome potted ones with a bunch of pups coming off of them, he may still have one or two left.


----------



## winyfrog (May 30, 2009)

JJhuang said:


> I like that left cluster of Broms. what kind are they and where did you get them?



Thank you! I'm not sure what kind of broms they are, a friend of mine gave them to me.


----------



## winyfrog (May 30, 2009)

jeeperrs said:


> Wow, I really like your tank! You did a great job.


Thank you!


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice when can I move in?


----------



## winyfrog (May 30, 2009)

Dean said:


> Nice when can I move in?


 any day  there's plenty of room..


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I wish i had friends who gave me free broms.... =(


----------

